# 14month old in season twice in 4 months



## Cindyburton (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi I am new to this forum but wanted some advice my German Shepherd skyler was in season in August and she has just came season again yesterday. She has been in season twice before that too but more far apart. I have been reading lots online and it's saying every 6months but it has only been four months. Is this normal or may there be something wrong. Some feedback would be great. Thank you I advance.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Some cycle every four months. Six months is the mantra but it does vary.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja did that with her first two cycles. The third was nicely at a six month interval.


----------



## Cindyburton (Nov 30, 2015)

That's ok then I was a bit worried about her but hopefully it should settle down for her thank you everyone


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Cindyburton said:


> That's ok then I was a bit worried about her but hopefully it should settle down for her thank you everyone


Forgot to mention that her breeder called it a false first heat. After these first weird two Deja had two heat cycles each 6 month apart so she is on track. I counted the first two as one.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Cindyburton said:


> Hi I am new to this forum but wanted some advice my German Shepherd skyler was in season in August and she has just came season again yesterday. She has been in season twice before that too but more far apart. I have been reading lots online and it's saying every 6months but it has only been four months. Is this normal or may there be something wrong. Some feedback would be great. Thank you I advance.


 I have a dog who actually comes in heat 3 times a year, May, August and January. She had her first heat at around 1 year in November, then another one about 5 months later in April, then another about 6 months later in October. Then she didn't come in again until July, then December, then again in May and again in August. My vet has checked her quite thoroughly, there is nothing wrong. 
I have also noted over the years that it is not uncommon for the first two heats to be closer together, then they stabilize. It's also not uncommon for bitches to be seasonal, they come in in the spring and fall, roughly June and September.
If you suspect a problem ask your vet, better safe then sorry.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Also, if she spends time around other females in heat, that can induce her to go into heat also.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Although most GSDs go in every 6 months, some can have shorter or longer cycles. 4 months isn't abnormal and is common in some bloodlines.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had one who came in every 4 months .. I let her go until she turned 3 yrs and then had her spayed. Every 4 months was a bit of a pain in the butt.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My bitch goes into heat every time the wind changes directions, so says my BIL who is a dog breeder..... her last heat was almost 5 months ago but the subtle and not so subtle signs/ behaviors are currently taking place...she'll be in the 3-4 week phase in a few days.

I can't think of any environmental/diet/exposure to other bitches in heat which might be of significance....excepting the obvious.

She's 3 years and change old and her heats have never been a problem she pretty much tends to the situation....lots of practice, I'm guessing.

When she was younger and going into heat at a higher than typical rate, I inquired and performed my due diligence. I didn't discover anything to be alarmed about.

I'm sure you will seek a professional's opinion if your concern dictates.


SuperG


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

My 1.5yr girl has had 3 full cycles her first being at 11 mos old, the other two 4mos apart approximately.. I had her spayed because I do search and rescue and our teams bylaws has the bitch in season unable to train until she is out.. As often as she was cycling we would be missing alot of trainings..


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

My 9.5 month old is having her first heat right now. We were suppose to start advance training next week...I think I will be calling to reschedule that. Now to keep her away for the boys...not looking forward to that. We do have a male border collie pup but he is not 3-months yet so we should be safe with him this round. Hope to have him neutered by the time she comes in next time


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Talk to the trainer before you cancel. She may have you go last.

I would plan on keeping the BC pup away from her and not trust on his youth to preclude interest.


----------



## VKFGSD (Jul 25, 2007)

More than other breeds GSDs as a breed are highly variable in their heat cycles anywhere from once every 3 months to once a year. Common are 4-7 month cycles. The best predictor is what her dam did. Reproductive traits are highly inheritable and bitches often mimic their dams in terms of cycle frequency, duration, breeding window and number of pups produced. BTW do not believe the books that the heat cylcle lasts 21 days and dogs are breedable on the 11th -13h day. Have known bitches breed on day 7 and day 25. Keep your dog confined for at least 30 days to be safe side. Check with her breeder to see what her dam's cycle was. 

Also things like sudden or persistent changes in the outside climate can affect cycling. Living in an area with very high temperatures for 6-9 months a year I have found that the excess heat will often delay a cycle. As my vet says nature knows best and knows that's not an optimal time to have pups.


----------

